# 100 grain broadhead vs 125 grain broadhead



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Spine and also your FOC. I alway tune the arrow to my bow by putting in 125, 100 and 85 gr, points in. My arrow are 28 1/4 inch long and the 100 most of the time will shoot the best group for me. If my arrows was 29 inch and in spine right my the 125 would mybe group better are if they were 26 inch and in spine the 85 would group better. My arrows are in spine for 125 but, group better with 100's from 20 to 50 yards. When I put 125 the group really open up. I always group tune my broadheads by weight and F.O.C


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ok thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

jds-1 said:


> When selecting a head to use how do you know for certain which grain to use?
> If you switch heads what happens to arrow spine in relation to your set-up?
> 
> I did notice that the KE goes up quite a bit though but the arrow speed goes down and chances are you will have to re-sight in your bow too.


Tip weight is a variable you can change to manage dynamic spine. As long as you don't really violate FOC, it's a way to get good flight without dumping your shaft collection.

When you increase tip/head weight, you increase the deflection at any given DW/decrease spine.

Bows are more efficient as you increase arrow weight, and KE does increase, even though the speed numbers are going down. You will need to adjust your sight, especially at the longer ranges.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*I honestly don't know, I've never messed with this stuff B4*

Messing with the Goldtip F.O.C. calculator is says my current setup would be %8.67 foc and with a 125 tip it would be %10.99. So is it better to have the foc twords the front or the back of the arrow? :dontknow:


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

jds-1 said:


> Messing with the Goldtip F.O.C. calculator is says my current setup would be %8.67 foc and with a 125 tip it would be %10.99. So is it better to have the foc twords the front or the back of the arrow? :dontknow:


You want more weight front of center.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I tried to switch from 125 to 100 last year, without changing the rest of my arrow. No amount of tweaking would give me as consistent arrow flight.

The one gain usually seen going from 100 to 125 is an increased size of cut.


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

Shoot both thru paper (paper tune) and see if one tunes better.
If tune is equal then shoot both at your max range for groups and see if one groups better.
Make sure FOC is 10% or more.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

jds-1 said:


> Messing with the Goldtip F.O.C. calculator is says my current setup would be %8.67 foc and with a 125 tip it would be %10.99. So is it better to have the foc twords the front or the back of the arrow? :dontknow:


based on this info, 125 is the way to go...but there are other varables....


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't remember my exact numbers right now, but my FOC with 100gr is 9 point something %, and with 125gr it's almost 12% I believe. However, I frequently shoot both at ranges up to 80 yards and there isn't much of a difference in elevation or consistency between the two for my setup. I'm shooting .300 spine arrows.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ive found that 100's always seem to group better with my set up.

but for your setup shoot 85's 100' and 125's

calculate FOC and see how they group.
i wouldnt reccomend going below 10% FOC
anything less and your just asking for grouping problems.
my FOC usually is around 10-16% on my rigs, depending on whether its my hunting bow or my 3d rig.


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

Go with a 125 gr head..it gives you better F O C and a little bigger cut on most fixed balde heads..i have used 100 gr 1 1/8 cut but i get better results with a 1 1/4 cut..JMO


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Both will do the job. For me I like a little more FOC weight for hunting so I go with the 125s. Just a tad more stable in the wind and if physics mean anything given the same two heads the heavier one would out penetrate the lighter one


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Shaft Length: 29 inches 
Shaft Weight: 8.9 grains per inch 
Nock Weight: 12 grains 
Fletching Weight: 24 grains 
Fletching C.O.G. 2.25 inches (what does this mean)
Tip Weight: 100 grains 

This info gives me %8.63 F.O.C with a 125 grain tip it gives %10.95

Goldtip says to have FOC between 8-12%. Why would the 125 be more stable?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*ttt*

:bump:


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

FITA 11-16%
3-D Archery 6-12%
Field Archery 10-15%
Hunting 10-15%
Indoor 7-9%

I got those number from these two sites: 
http://www.lmariana.com/foc.htm
http://www.socalarchery.com/Information/front of center.htm


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't get it?? 

I shoot 125 grain heads based on what the Easton chart suggests will work with the draw length and draw weight of my bow.

I shoot 29 & 5/8th inch XX75 2215's @ 54 lbs with 125 grain heads. They tune like a charm!


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## adamsa1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have the same question. I hope you don't mind me jumping in.

I have a PSE Dropped, 400 carbon express, 27/70 draw/weight, 284-285 fps, 100 grain field/grim reaper. 

I am looking to move to a 350 spine arrow and 125 grain head. Would that be a wise choice? I shot a doe last night using Grim Reaper watch em drop. With fail I could not locate my deer meat. The coyotes got a free meal last night. the blood trail looked as if it made one drop of blood per 10-20 feet. After 30 yards, blood stopped. So I was told my arrow spine is not good I should move to 340-350. I chose 350 carbon express maximum. Now how much of a difference will 350 arrow and a 125 grain head make on fps, penetration, FOC, etc..... vs the previous set up of 100 grain head and 400 spine? Or stick with 100 grain heads and go to 350 spine. aka I already bought 350 spine arrows. 

also I don't think my grim reaper head opened. It was closed when I got the arrow back, bright red frothy blood I was sure its a lung shot. 

Thank you for your time guys.


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

I shoot GRs too. I have found arrows with the blades closed. Then found the deer and no way were they closed based on the wounds. There used to be a video on the GR site that explained why at times you will find them closed. Worth a look. Lung shots are lethal but produce next to no blood trail. If you grid search within 100 yards of the hit you will find your deer. I typically go to last place of sight and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Nothing like resurrecting a seven year old thread.


----------



## adamsa1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry lol


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

adamsa1 said:


> Sorry lol


Haaaa, it's all good. Glad to know it helped you out (hopefully). Welcome to AT, lots of good people and information on here


----------



## JTrean (Jul 12, 2014)

According to GT calculator, I currently have 11.5% FOC with 100 grain tips and I would have 13.37% if I switched to 125 grain tips. I have always wanted to try some 125 grain points so I just might.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Dodgedude said:


> I tried to switch from 125 to 100 last year, without changing the rest of my arrow. No amount of tweaking would give me as consistent arrow flight.
> 
> The one gain usually seen going from 100 to 125 is an increased size of cut.


What did you tweak? Unless you are on the hairy edge of being under spined it shouldn't make a big difference. With most carbon arrows these day the spine range is HUGE.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I shoot 125s.
Quieter bow, more FOC, more momentum, arrow flight very close to 100s inside 30 yards, I like 125s.. 
Very similar to 100s, but better in my rig.
Shoot some of both and see what your bow likes? Have fun.


----------



## Ryangreen93 (Feb 23, 2015)

I use 125g. I also built a high FOC arrow (20%). My arrows seem to group pretty well. Basically like everybody is saying, it depends on your goals, spine, ect.


----------



## adamsa1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am going to try and shoot with 125 grain field tip and see how it does against 100 as in flight and accuracy. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I shoot 100s but have 100gr inserts in the front.. 473grs with 17.75% FOC. Using .300 spine with about a 62ish pound draw. Just about perfect spine


----------

